# Lucas Oil Interior Detailer



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

*WHAT IS IT?*
Lucas Oil Interior Detailer

* WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?  *
1 x Slick Mist Interior Detailer - Lucas Slick Mist Interior Detailer is an environmentally friendly detailer spray exclusivelly formulated by Lucas Oil Products designed to clean and protect like nothing you've ever used. Spray as needed onto interior surfaces such as plastic, vinyl, leather, rubber, and metal for a "like-new" look. Cleans and protects dashboards, seats, consoles, doors, and trim. Also works great on household furniture.- DO NOT USE ON STEERING WHEELS AND PEDALS

* WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?  *
2006 Vectra C

* WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?  *
Well, the Vectra interior wasn't in a particularly bad way, so I would call it light maintenance required. The product certainly cleans well enough, removing waterspots left from the rain and what not over the last few months! There was light dust and general marks from your hands. All gone.

Photos before:


















The product:









Finished doorcard:


















It does leave a bit of a sheen behind, which I am personally not a fan of. Of course, finish is always subjective and if you like a semi sheen, then this will do you well!

* Pro's & Con's  *
Pro - Easy to apply and effective to use, spray and leave for a minute, wipe. Job jobbed. A glance around the web means you can get a 24oz (682ml) for approx £13, so it's not too pricey either. The scent of the product is quite nice, with hints of cinnamon wafting around during use.

Con - Whilst readily available from well known auction and other web based retailers, it's not seemingly available from established detailing suppliers.

ADDITIONAL NOTE - I have to say, I was surprised to find that Lucas provide all MSDS type data in clear view from their website. Whilst not a reflection on the product itself, it's a plus point for the company.


----------

